# art scene chiang mai



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

I just moved to Chiang Mai with my boyfriend (whose name I am using here) and I'm interested in getting involved with the local art scene. I am 24 and have a degree in Printmaking (in the traditional sense). I would love to find a place to volunteer or people to get into contact with, but I don't have a good resource on where this type of local stuff is. Are there are groups I could join, or places I could check out to get a start, at least?

I don't have to find exactly "printmaking" per se, I would just like to be around other artists if that's possible.

Thanks

Katie


----------

